# Raw Chicken Feet Question



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I give mine (adults and pups) one frozen chicken foot each a few times a week. I don't want to overdo it with the pups as it is a "bone in" item and will "up" the calcium content of their overall diet. I feed it frozen so it's more of a workout and feels good as they are teething.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Buck gets a few necks once a day, so I don’t think feet would be a problem daily. I swear by them for tartar control.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Asta loves frozen chicken feet. I give them to him a couple of times a week.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Mfmst said:


> Buck gets a few necks once a day, so I don’t think feet would be a problem daily. I swear by them for tartar control.


Do you worry about the thyroid gland being in the neck? I give Zephyr a frozen chicken neck whenever I leave him home alone, but read this can cause thyroid problems.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

reraven123 said:


> Do you worry about the thyroid gland being in the neck? I give Zephyr a frozen chicken neck whenever I leave him home alone, but read this can cause thyroid problems.


I think that is a risk with feeding a throat but not a neck


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

Do the raw chicken feet cause much of a mess? I’ve wanted to try but with toys wondered how that would go-lol


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

stormey916 said:


> Do the raw chicken feet cause much of a mess? I’ve wanted to try but with toys wondered how that would go-lol


The first time I gave them to Poppy I did it in the back yard. She walked around with the foot, not sure what to do. Tossed it around some, finally threw it on the grass and rolled ALL OVER the raw foot.....head to toe! Then she finally ate it.

Then she got a bath. 

Ever since then I feed them in the kitchen, where I can fence her in with a gate. She just settles down, munches them down and she is done! No messing around. There is no mess, but I do clean the spot on the vinyl floor where she munched them up. The feet gross me out so I just don't watch her eat them.

I get the feet at Walmart.....about $3.00 a package in the fresh chicken section. Almart calls them "Chicken Paws"! Silly Walmart. I just package 3-4 in a zip lock bag then toss the bags o' feet in the freezer.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks for your comments, everyone! Poppy will be happy she is getting "chicken paws" more often, going forward. :adore:


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I feed Buck in his crate. I roll the crate pad back and lay a white towel on the floor. Then I use tongs to put the chicken on metal tray, put the tray on an old bath mat in front of the crate, a snood on Buck’s head and dinner’s served. Everything is easily washed.


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

Viking Queen said:


> stormey916 said:
> 
> 
> > Do the raw chicken feet cause much of a mess? I’ve wanted to try but with toys wondered how that would go-lol
> ...


That is hilarious, I can imagine her rolling all over her prize! You gave me a good idea, I could set up my small excercise pen either in the kitchen or on the back porch. I’m going to give it a try!


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

I laugh at Walmart seeing them labelled as "chicken paws" hahaha, that is just the funniest description. I am so grateful Walmart has them though as we have nowhere else
In town to get them. But, both of our Walmarts are usually out of stock, which is a bummer since I usually go there just for those. I need to start called ahead. I haven't been able to get any for several weeks.


----------



## doditwo (Nov 7, 2017)

If you have a Latino or Asian market nearby with a meat counter they usually have chicken “paws” and also otherwise hard to find cuts and organ meats at great prices.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

chinchillafuzzy said:


> I laugh at Walmart seeing them labelled as "chicken paws" hahaha, that is just the funniest description. I am so grateful Walmart has them though as we have nowhere else
> In town to get them. But, both of our Walmarts are usually out of stock, which is a bummer since I usually go there just for those. I need to start called ahead. I haven't been able to get any for several weeks.


Maybe when they have them next time you can buy two packages, and freeze them. Once you use a package then start shopping for the next one. That way you always are ahead of the game.. 

I just have to wonder who at Walmart thought chickens have paws? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

stormey916 said:


> That is hilarious, I can imagine her rolling all over her prize! You gave me a good idea, I could set up my small excercise pen either in the kitchen or on the back porch. I’m going to give it a try!


It was quite the production....wish I had thought to video it. She started rolling around with her face all over the feet, then she slowly worked her entire body down over the icky little things...clear down to the tip of her tail. Poppy was quite thorough. It takes a lot to creep me out but this did. Then she slowly started crunching those toes. Every so often she would stand up with the darned thing just dangling out of the side of her mouth.

She got a VERY thorough bath following this whole production.

Good luck with the X-pen idea....hope it works!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

chinchillafuzzy said:


> I laugh at Walmart seeing them labelled as "chicken paws" hahaha, that is just the funniest description. I am so grateful Walmart has them though as we have nowhere else
> In town to get them. But, both of our Walmarts are usually out of stock, which is a bummer since I usually go there just for those. I need to start called ahead. I haven't been able to get any for several weeks.


Maybe you can order them on line at walmart.com and they will get them in for you. Then they will just send a text when they arrive. Just a thought. I have ordered non food items that way with pick up at my local store.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Mfmst said:


> I feed Buck in his crate. I roll the crate pad back and lay a white towel on the floor. Then I use tongs to put the chicken on metal tray, put the tray on an old bath mat in front of the crate, a snood on Buck’s head and dinner’s served. Everything is easily washed.


Good idea....I need to make her a snood. My previous poodle always had short ears so I never worried about ears in things. I don't "snood" Poppy as she free feeds....can't wear a snood all day. I am finding she gets them messy with the chicken feet though then I am washing just ears.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Thanks for all of the tips guys! I will look and see if online buying is an option for the chicken paws (if it is I'm sure the employees will be laughing about that.) And I just remembered there is a Latino market here, but I have never been in. I will need to check that out for sure!


----------



## doditwo (Nov 7, 2017)

chinchillafuzzy said:


> Thanks for all of the tips guys! I will look and see if online buying is an option for the chicken paws (if it is I'm sure the employees will be laughing about that.) And I just remembered there is a Latino market here, but I have never been in. I will need to check that out for sure!



I’m 98% sure they’ll have them at the Latino market if they sell meat, just ask for patas de pollo [emoji846]



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Viking Queen said:


> The feet gross me out so I just don't watch her eat them.


As a former nurse, there isn't much that does gross me out  , so I find it deliciously creepy to watch those toes gradually disappear as the dogs munch them up.


----------



## patticake (Apr 17, 2017)

I don't want to watch chicken feet hanging out of my dogs mouth
much to gross


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

patticake said:


> I don't want to watch chicken feet hanging out of my dogs mouth
> much to gross


oh but it's actually so fun to watch!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

You can also order chicken feet from rawfeedingmiami.com


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I have quickly gotten over being grossed out by the chicken feet.

I give one to Poppy now and she eats it standing up. Just chrunch, crunch, crunch, and quickly it's gone.

We have a new "problem now".....I make sure she is outside or in another room when I take the baggie of feet out of the freezer.  I can not thaw them on top of the fridge or in the microwave as she yips, barks and carries on for an hour or so because she knows it is there. I had to leash tether her to me the other day to get her to give up on the begging. Even if I thaw them in the fridge, somehow she knows they are there. She is unrelenting with the begging.

I HAVE CREATED A MONSTER....but at least the monster will have very clean teeth!:act-up:


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

VQ - just give her the feet frozen - no need to thaw. Asta loves them that way.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Yep I feed them frozen also as it does a better job cleaning their teeth! And it's great for teething puppies.


----------



## Deblakeside (Oct 2, 2015)

CharismaticMillie said:


> Yep I feed them frozen also as it does a better job cleaning their teeth! And it's great for teething puppies.


My toys LOVE chicken feet! And I like them because they are not as messy as many raw meaty bones that my toys get....but somehow every now and then one gets sneaked inside or out of their crate...and somehow ends up between couch cushions. My DH sits down and this creepy clawy hand pops up between the cushions! It really freaks him out! LOL 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Asta's Mom said:


> VQ - just give her the feet frozen - no need to thaw. Asta loves them that way.


I tried that and she gave me a death stare and would not eat the "footsickles" until they finally thawed out. Goody girl....love icecubes though.

I'll try again.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Deblakeside said:


> My toys LOVE chicken feet! And I like them because they are not as messy as many raw meaty bones that my toys get....but somehow every now and then one gets sneaked inside or out of their crate...and somehow ends up between couch cushions. My DH sits down and this creepy clawy hand pops up between the cushions! It really freaks him out! LOL
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


That's funny...and it would creep me out too!


----------



## asuk (Jan 6, 2017)

Viking Queen said:


> I tried that and she gave me a death stare and would not eat the "footsickles" until they finally thawed out. Goody girl....love icecubes though.
> 
> I'll try again.


Footsickles. I can't, :rofl:ound:

Try also duck feet if you can find them, they are meatier than chicken feet. When milo was a wee puppy, it takes him ages to go through the rubbery chicken feet. Now he is an old pro. I had a friend visiting with her little one and the dog was munching a chicken feet. The child, age 4, shocked said, oh no, he is eating a hand. Lol.


----------

